# brazilian rainbow boas



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

i have a 10 gallon tank that i want to set up for a snake. Is there any snake from south america that i could keep it there? Thanks.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)




----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

is there a snake that i could keep?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If all you have is a ten gallon aquarium, get a rosy boa.


----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

what would be the nicest snake i could get, period. in a ten gallon. from anywhere.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Eyad said:


> If all you have is a ten gallon aquarium, get a rosy boa.


It's amazing how your question was answered before you asked it.


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

i think the rosy boa is a good choice as well i agree and they are pretty cool snakes....but why dont you geta bigger tank so you have more snakes to chose from??? ...i personally have a white striped black rat snake in a 20 gallon and hes fine!


----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

i might. im just a beginner at reptiles so i want a beginner one.


----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

what about if i got a 20 gallon, what could i get then?

what about if i got a 20 gallon, what could i get then?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I again type in english: get a rosy boa. you will enjoy it, it will survive the errors of a newbie snake keeper, and it will tolerate the constraints of the 10 gallon aquarium.

Kate...that rat snake will QUICKLY out grow the 20 gallon..start planning now...


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> I again type in english: get a rosy boa. you will enjoy it, it will survive the errors of a newbie snake keeper, and it will tolerate the constraints of the 10 gallon aquarium.
> 
> Kate...that rat snake will QUICKLY out grow the 20 gallon..start planning now...


im the owner of the rat snake, its just being kept at her house, hes being moved to a 55, just as a baby i know the larger tanks could stress them out, but thanks for the advice croc, and as for the man with the 10g , rosy boa is the only thing you could keep in the 10, or if you want, get a juvi cornsnake, and then get a 20g long, they are not expensive and will house alot more options


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> I again type in english: get a rosy boa. you will enjoy it, it will survive the errors of a newbie snake keeper, and it will tolerate the constraints of the 10 gallon aquarium.
> 
> Kate...that rat snake will QUICKLY out grow the 20 gallon..start planning now...


 i know he will but that os just a temporary home for him u ntil i get a bigger one..or i should say my bf gets a bigger one..he wont be in there for long


----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

does anybody have a really good helpful care sheet on them. they need to bask right?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Eyad...not a goo dsnake for a newby....none of the _Epicrates_ are...and your 10 gallon aquarium is completely inadequate for one...

There are several smaller species that will be forgiving through your learning curves as a beginner snake keeper..read the pinned section on this...and keep your querries on the same subject in the thread!

If you keep finding species you have questions about, keep asking here...


----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

so you wouldnt recomend a brazilian rainbow boa? i saw one today at a pet store, it was a baby really small and i was thinking about getting it and i was going to upgrade the tank after it got too big for the 10. what do you think? i dont like the rosy boas but thanks.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I really would not recomend any Epicrates as a first snake...aside form the temperment issues..they are not as forgiving of errors in temp/humidity etc..

Buy a book, or a magazine, look through available snakes. Take your time, and learn about your options. Again I recomend you look at the pinned section as there are some other good recomendations for first snakes...and you obviously have realized that you will be needing a larger tank than a 10 gallon for most species...


----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

do they need to bask though? i read some care sheets about them and know they are sensitive to humidity. Thanks. Also if you have a good care sheet. I just want to know about them. Thanks


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

mayb u woudl be interested in a gardener snake idk


----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

no. thanks.

no. thanks. im thinking about the brazilian.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Eyad.......get a good book. Several have been done.


----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

do they need to bask?


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

i would suggest a kenyan sand boa


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Here is a care sheet from redtailboa.net this will tell you what you need to know.

Care Sheet

These snakes average between 5-6 feet, a 10 gal is not gonna work.

You should probably take the advise that was given to you and pick a different snake.


----------



## KingRex (Sep 4, 2006)

Are you still thinking about getting the BRB? I would strongly advise against it. You are new to keeping reptiles (the constant "do they need to bask?" is a dead give away no offense) and are leaning twoard a clasic impulse buy. In other words you see a snake in this case a BRB, think it's really cool (which they are) and then think say to you self "Hey, I do have that 10 gallon that's empty". This happens all the time, people rush out and buy somthing before they really know what it is and then it gets to be too big or too much work and try to dump it some where, eithor at a shelter or (gulp) the wild. This is why the reptile trade is under attack from places like the Humane Society, they are being overwhelmed by unwanted repitles due to lack of education.
But I do applaud you for posting your question here.

If you are honestly interested in keeping a snake that isn't a BRB (you should have a few good snake years first) here are (in my opinion) the top three best first pet snakes:

1.) Ball python, tops out at around 5', from western africa, widley known as the best python yet they may stop eating for weeks at a time. Brown with dark brown saddles

2.) Corn snake, 5' as well, from the US southwest, best pet snake overall. dozens of color morphs

3.) Californa kingsnake, 5' from the US west hence the name californa kingsnake, black and white bands

All three snakes can live in a 10 gal untill they are 2' then they need to be upgraded to a 20 or 30gal
All can be kept the same basic way, few hides (1 hot, 1 moist) newspaper, aspen, or cypress ground cover, water dish, 90 degree hot spot with 75 everywhere else. Feed on rodent/s once a week.

Most importantly get a good book about snakes in captivity, a subscription to REPTILES would be great to

I hope this helped, keep on posting any other questions you might have. ~ Rex


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Welcome Rex

Thank you for reiterating points made often! I am glad to see that!

Corn Snakes or Red Ratsnakes, are from the south east....perhaps that is what you meant to type...

Always look at the dates of the posts as well..that way you keep from digging up dead threads.


----------

